# Mmmm, M3 CSL already on the Car configurator



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

on the German BMW site that is 

Price starting at EURO 85.000 (~ $ 99450)

Available only in Saphire Black and Silver Gray :angel:


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*a lot of competition*

at that price, in europe, there is a ton of competition for performance - would make it a tough decision without a v-8 in it - i think i would be looking elsewhere


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Agreed.

I posted here, I have configured one CSL and one M3. CSL was over $30K more expensive.

It's a lot of money, in my opinion. All that CF components doesn't justify the price, if you ask me.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

I agree that's a lot of money, but if the CSL is quick it may be worth it. Is it intended to be raced or street driven? It's equiped like a race car isn't it?


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Available only in Saphire Black and Silver Gray :angel: *


No Mora for you.


----------



## biodan (Apr 9, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> *on the German BMW site that is
> 
> Price starting at EURO 85.000 (~ $ 99450)
> 
> Available only in Saphire Black and Silver Gray :angel: *


At this price, the Porsche GT3 is a better buy- even if the CSL were available in the USA. Of course this assumes you could get the GT3 at the 99.9k sticker. But the CSL would also likely sell for over sticker too...


----------



## gbrown (Aug 22, 2002)

For 99k I would take a trip to the local Porsche dealer and get a new GT3. Yes both will go for way more than MSRP though.


----------



## AMB (Jun 13, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *on the German BMW site that is
> 
> *


I can't seem to find the CSL on the .de configurator... now I can't order one up!!   Where is it?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Mmmm, M3 CSL already on the Car configurator*



AMB said:


> *I can't seem to find the CSL on the .de configurator... now I can't order one up!!   Where is it? *


When you're on the www.bmw.de, on the top of the page , click on BMW interaktiv, then on Car Configurator. On the new page click on start. It'll take a while to load.

Under M, choose Coupe and click on OK


----------



## AMB (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Mmmm, M3 CSL already on the Car configurator*



Alex Baumann said:


> *When you're on the www.bmw.de on the top of the page , click on BMW interaktiv, then on Car Configurator. On the new page click on start. It'll take a while to load.
> 
> Under M, choose Coupe and click on OK  *


Ah, they hid it under Coupe... I had figured it was on the options list of the M3. But there aren't any preview images yet! :banghead: Thanks though.


----------

